# Live Oak Landing to open Tuesday



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

http://blog.al.com/live/2012/09/live_oak_landing_will_open_to.html


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That's good to hear. That ramp at lower bryants sucks.

It should have been opened a long time ago. It's just been wasting away.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> That's good to hear. That ramp at lower bryants sucks.
> 
> It should have been opened a long time ago. It's just been wasting away.


Yep, and you're right about lower bryants. It's tough when the river is low.


----------

